# Power gear levelling system



## pth

I bought a used 2006 Fleetwood Providence. It has been a great coach but has one problem. When I retract the leveling system and wait for all the lights on the control pad to go out and put the coach in gear and proceed down the road it seems everything is fine. Then all of a sudden all the lights on the control panel began to flash and the buzzer goes off, What the heck do i do? I stop and check all the jacks and then start the retract system again. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I have read the manual and I have followed the instructions to the "T". What am I doing Wrong?


----------



## utmtman

Re: Power gear levelling system

Ok usually that could mean one of two things.  One is that your fluid is low, transmission fluid should correct that problem but be sure all the jacks are up first check your fluid level and go from there.   Second sometimes a leg is still down a little and or you hit a bump and they tend to move down and up again setting off all the lights and alarms.  Mine does that often there is no other cure that I have been able to find.


----------



## pth

Re: Power gear levelling system

Thank you for the reply. I assume the  dip stick will be at the top of the reservoir? Or maybe a sight glass on the side of the reservoir. I'll also check out the jacks.
Best of travels to you,
Paul


----------



## utmtman

Re: Power gear levelling system

Yes there should be a dipstick when you pull the cap.  Or at least mine has.


----------



## Steve Bernard

RE: Power gear levelling system

If your jacks are like mine then they are electric, not hydraulic.

There was a problem with jacks from 2005-2007.

Call your dealer and see if they PG will take care of problem, at no charge!

or call: POWER GEAR (2 YEAR WARRANTY) 800-334-4712

Steve Bernard
2008 Bounder 35E
Power Gear Auto level


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Power gear levelling system

Steve....did you have aproblem in your 2008 Bounder?  I got one too>   Knock wood, only problem I ever had was turned the key off early and it lost its brain.  Held all buttons in for several seconds and it found its brain.


----------



## jimcathy21502

Re: Power gear levelling system

My 2008 Southwind has Power Gear electric jacks, and I had all kinds of problems with them.  Please see my post in the General RV section about the fix, maintenance, etc. for these jacks.  I had great customer service from Fleetwood and Power Gear
Jim Coleman
2008 Southwind
In Tennessee, on the way to San Antonio and then home to Southern California


----------



## C Nash

Re: Power gear levelling system

Have you ever got out and looked underneath to see if one of the jacks has droped enough to get the signal.  Lees answer makes sense with hitting a bump or maybe one of the sensors are a little out of adjustment.  I have the power gear on our 2002 and never had any problem.  Now where is some wood to knock on.


----------



## fixin2roam

Re: Power gear levelling system

Jim, I'm new here and wondering if you could send me a link to the post you mentioned here or tell me how to find it.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## ironart

Re: Power gear levelling system

Hi Fixin2roam and Welcome,   Great Handle

Here is a link  (hope it works)   http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=8535&posts=9&start=1 

If not....go back to the home page and click RV Forum.....First up will be General RV,   click that and then go to the second page and look for "Power Gear Leveling Jacks"
it's about 5 down from the top....

Paul


----------



## Bus-Boy

RE: Power gear levelling system

I have a question about the power leveling jacks.  I have one jack that hangs about 1/2 inch from going all the way in.  Any suggestions?


----------



## C Nash

Re: Power gear levelling system

Welcome to the forum Jerry. Have you cked the fluid level?


----------



## beachboy

Re: Power gear levelling system

You keep mentioning about checking the fluid, but I don't know where the resevoir is. Also, my front jack does not extend. Any suggestions. This is my first experience with a pusher, 98 Beaver Monterey.

Thanks


----------



## sinesc

RE: Power gear levelling system

I too have Power Gear electric jacks on my Fleetwood Terra LX.  Frankly, they are an absolute maintenance nightmare.  My RV has very few miles yet we have had the coach in four times in two years for repair to the jack system.  Each time we have had to replace at least one jack motor.  Today I received a call from the maintenance supervisor and yet again a motor has to be replaced along with other items totaling over $2,500.  Of course our friendly Power Gear Manufacture covers nothing.  I attempted to call the phone number listed (800) 334-4712 and I the recording tells me...if I'm an RV owner contact my dealer, and if I'm a dealer call the hotline...but gives no number to call.  What service!?!?!?!  So far Power Gear has demonstrated themselves to be extremely poor at not only engineering a jack system but also customer service.  At this point I am convinced that I may be better off in the long run by throwing the Power Gear system away and spending $7,000 on a new system made by anyone else other than Power Gear.  Power Gear...if you are reading this I've got your new Logo......"Everything We do is Jacked up".


----------



## H2H1

Re: Power gear levelling system

one of my RV tech has told me that the design of the electric jack motors aren't sized big enough to keep preforming the task of leveling out the MH. I also have a FW but my jacks are hydraulic and I only had to replace a vale. I hope you are aware that the new FW is not the old FW. THE old went bankrupt . the new owners does not warranty any thing from the old company. I know this hard to swallow  as you and all the rest of us are having to eat all the cost of the repairs.       :approve:


----------



## BS Mods

Re: Power gear levelling system

Hate to show you this but there are LOTS of people with major problems on these systems. A lot of them are on the electric jack versions but still plenty of issues with the hydraulic set ups too. It looks as if spraying the cylinders with silicone spray helps keeping them from sticking but that's only part of it.


----------



## armandjones82

Re: Power gear levelling system

I think that if you have some good leveling kit like firestone and the like, then things could have been so much good and great in the long run. Why wont you try that one and see the changes that it could give to your vehicle.


----------



## nifty9

RE: Power gear levelling system

old posting the End.


----------

